# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  > [SOLVED] Multiplying time values and numbers.

## Anita Henley

"Multiplying 
Time Values and Numbers"		
Hours	Rate	Payment
22	 $20 	 $440.00 
14	 $25 	 $350.00 
27	 $30 	 $810.00 

Please explain why you multiplied by 24.  When you multiply the hours by the rate you calculate the payment.		
22	 $20 	 $10,560 
14	 $25 	 $8,400 
27	 $30 	 $19,440 
my e-mai is 
anita.henley@sprint.com

----------


## Tom

There is no way your formula will result in the answers you have show in your example!

----------


## Confused

Could you give a brief explanation of the time format used, and its significance in calculations?  Or, how about pointing out where this info can be found, and why it is beneficial. It seems easier to just use a number format, say the person worked 22 hrs, and do a simple multiplication to get the payment!

Thanks!

----------


## Siddhanta Goel

This is a very good site but pls improve the std. of tips...

Best Wishes,
Siddhanta Goel

----------


## Matt Day

omg...

God bless the internet eh?

Trying to multiply 3 hours, 33 minutes and 20 seconds by the integer 55.  The result is 13:20:00

ya...

----------


## ExcelTip

Problem:									
Column C:C contains time values representing worked hours. Column D:D contains rates.
In order to calculate the payment, we would have to multiply each time value by its matching numerical rate.									

Solution:									
To calculate the payment, the time value must be multiplied by 24 as well as by the rate, as follows:
=A2*B2*24									

Hours___Rate____Payment							
22:00___$20_____440							
14:00___$25_____350							
27:00___$30_____810

----------


## lelissimo

Hi
I've tried to calculate the payment as displayed in the tip, but  think there must be a mistake   :Confused:  
I've put worked hours in column C:C, rates in column D:D and calculated payments in column E:E using "=C2*D2*24" formula, but the result is obviously very different from yours! :
Hours___Rate____Payment 
22:00___$20_____10560 
14:00___$25_____8400
27:00___$30_____19440 

How comes?

----------


## Weezy1957

Did you format the cells to a Time type?  I did this and it works perfect.

----------


## MdniteCreepr

This tip starts out referencing columns C and D which contain time and rate data, then the demonstration formula references columns A and B.  I would think this could be very confusing.  Someone not so familiar with Excel would attempt to recreate the tip step by step, and end up very frustrated.  This is probably just me being picky, but when I'm mentoring co-workers in Excel, I make sure I'm consistent in my references to avoid confusion.

It might also be useful to users to explain why certain formats act as they do.  For instance, in this tip, why must Hours x Rate be multiplied by 24?  Excel treats time formats quite differently than regular numbers.  One day = one whole time unit, therefore one hour = 1/24th of a whole unit, and we must multiply hours by 24 to achieve whole units of time.

----------

